# Selling Property In Spain



## Debbie100 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All.

Been trying to get out of Spain (Costa Blanca) now for nearly 18months. Can anyone recommend an agency that actually earns their rediculously high commissions?!?!? 

I know the market is bad, but come on .......

Thanks, Deb.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

From what I am told, its not the brits that are buying at the moment .... its the Russians, the Dutch etc.

So if you advertise with British companies your chances are reduced.

Try finding a company that concentrates on the Russian or Dutch or German markets


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Debbie100 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Been trying to get out of Spain (Costa Blanca) now for nearly 18months. Can anyone recommend an agency that actually earns their rediculously high commissions?!?!?
> 
> ...


Have you tried advertising yourself, in Spain, uk or even other countries?
One place used a lot by the Spanish is _*segundo mano*_ which used to be a paper. I'm not sure if it's only internet now.


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Debbie, have you advertised with those free online spanish websites, since these can also bring you into contact with other agencies or even direct purchasers. My current view is that its helpful should you speak some eastern european language..... I have had little contact with spanish and no english clients. regards John (This website is not allowing me to advertise other URL´s, so a google search could find them for you)


----------

